# April 2018 Exams - ACI 318-14



## STR_BR (Oct 30, 2017)

As we expected, they finally made the switch to ACI 318-14. If I am not mistaken they also changed the Masonry Code to the 2013 edition and the NDS to the 2015 edition.


----------



## David Connor SE (Oct 31, 2017)

Yep, the 2018 exams will be based on IBC 2015, and there associated reference codes. ASCE 7-10, ACI 318-14, AISC-13th edition manunal, 2nd edition seismic manual, Masonry-2013, NDS-2015.

AASHTO is still 7th edition.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks for pointing this out! I really thought it was going to happen in April 2017, and then October 2017... So finally!


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 1, 2017)

David Connor said:


> Yep, the 2018 exams will be based on IBC 2015, and there associated reference codes. ASCE 7-10, ACI 318-14, AISC-14th edition manunal, 2nd edition seismic manual, Masonry-2013, NDS-2015.
> 
> AASHTO is still 7th edition.


Fixed the AISC manual edition above.  It's been 14th edition for a few exams now and they won't go back to the 13th. 

Otherwise, it's a good thing that they are referencing the newer codes; even if many jurisdictions have yet to implement them...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 1, 2017)

Except now I have to get those codes and tab them.  Or well, hopefully not.


----------



## User1 (Nov 1, 2017)

I already have all of those and tabbed except the 2nd ed. seismic. but they'll likely change code versions before I've mentally prepared myself to sit for the SE. 

which will be...MAYBE april 2019? only one day though. I can't brain enough for 2 in one weekend.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 1, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> I already have all of those and tabbed except the 2nd ed. seismic. but they'll likely change code versions before I've mentally prepared myself to sit for the SE.
> 
> which will be...MAYBE april 2019? only one day though. I can't brain enough for 2 in one weekend.


I'm still a few years away from the S.E. (I mean, heck, I only got my P.E. license last cycle, finally!), but I'm already thinking I will only be able to do one day per cycle. We'll see though.


----------



## User1 (Nov 1, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I'm still a few years away from the S.E. (I mean, heck, I only got my P.E. license last cycle, finally!), but I'm already thinking I will only be able to do one day per cycle. We'll see though.


yeah, I think I'm a bit older than you though. I just got my PE december 2016 but I kind of just want to be done with the whole testing thing, and I want to travel forever so having to schedule around all these bs test dates sucks. haha.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 1, 2017)

Also still a few years to the SE for me.  Hopeful to have knocked out PE this round.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 1, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> yeah, I think I'm a bit older than you though. I just got my PE december 2016 but I kind of just want to be done with the whole testing thing, and I want to travel forever so having to schedule around all these bs test dates sucks. haha.


Sometimes I feel like I am the world's oldest intern.  And I think my boss forgets that I am not 24, and I DON'T have 40 odd years of my career left, and yes, he can bump me up to the next engineer grade.  Let me fester for 10 years as a grade 8, not a grade 2.


----------



## David Connor SE (Nov 1, 2017)

blybrook PE said:


> Fixed the AISC manual edition above.  It's been 14th edition for a few exams now and they won't go back to the 13th.
> 
> Otherwise, it's a good thing that they are referencing the newer codes; even if many jurisdictions have yet to implement them...


Thanks BlyBrook PE.  Yes 14th edition of the AISC manual.


----------



## pkarna77 (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks David Connor for standard update for 2018 exam! I have 2012 IBC SEAOC manuals(I through IV volume) and I was wondering if I have to get 2015 edition? As ASCE 7-10 did not change and these 2012 edition of these books are based on ASCE 7-10,could you please share your view?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Nov 3, 2017)

I've only found minor edits and errata changes between the 2015 and 2012 editions of SEAOC. I would not go purchase a new edition if you already have the 2012 SEAOC.


----------



## pkarna77 (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you TME for your invaluable suggestion....suggestions from the structural engineers(SE) make this site so worth while! I have seen very useful suggestions on this site for study materials but not much for afternoon section(essay questions), could anyone shed  some light for Building Depth  Lateral exam study material?


----------



## David Connor SE (Nov 5, 2017)

pkarna77 said:


> Thank you TME for your invaluable suggestion....suggestions from the structural engineers(SE) make this site so worth while! I have seen very useful suggestions on this site for study materials but not much for afternoon section(essay questions), could anyone shed  some light for Building Depth  Lateral exam study material?


PPI's 16 hour SE Exam by Joseph Schuster has the best practice SE Exam essay problems in my opinion.  Also, work out the problems in the NCEES SE exam book.  You may find similar questions on the actual exam as a "thanks" for using their book.


----------



## ATLAC47 (Nov 10, 2017)

David Connor said:


> PPI's 16 hour SE Exam by Joseph Schuster has the best practice SE Exam essay problems in my opinion.  Also, work out the problems in the NCEES SE exam book.  You may find similar questions on the actual exam as a "thanks" for using their book.


I concur with David about using the PPI book for the afternoon questions. I used it when I passed the SE exam back in April on my first try.  The questions were about equal in terms of difficulty for the most part.  There is always that chance they give you a question that refers to a single paragraph in some code that is up to interpretation (obviously I'm not bitter or anything about a single part of a question I had).  I definitely suggest using PPI's materials as well as David's book for SE prep.  I took the SE only 5 years out of college and was able to pass using these materials.


----------



## MaxDefl (Nov 27, 2017)

Will ASD design of masonry still be the primary method for the exam in April, or will they move to strength design?

Thanks


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Nov 28, 2017)

Unless the code requirements change it'd still be ASD. I haven't heard anything about the requirements changing, any one else?


----------

